# 64/65 J33 ?



## BigPete (Aug 17, 2020)

Ok here are some pics of what I think is a J33 it has the N4 ser#  the seat and rear wheel    appear to be from a newer bike and it is missing the chain guard I will be at this time just cleaning and looking for the correct parts to return it to original.  A full restoration is not planed at this time. SCHWINN Site says built in Chicago 12/22/1964.  I think it should have the 65 white smoothie seat with the taller sissy bar and a red band rear hub and of course a unrestored used chain guard. I want to go through the nuts and bolts to make sure that they all have the correct markings and such so I will be picking everyone's brains for info on that also. Let me Know what you think   Thanks Bigpete


----------



## sworley (Aug 19, 2020)

First off, welcome and NICE FIND! I'm jealous!

That seat may be an "accessory" seat they called them but looks period and correct.

I don't see much suspect with the sissybar nor the rear wheel, either. Looks to be a Parsons "high loop" sissy and an S2 rear laced to a Bendix red band but it's hard to see in your photos. I do not know all the nuances of early Stingrays by any means so hopefully someone else chimes in here.  

I'd focus my effort on finding the correct chainguard, it's not going to be quick, easy, or affordable. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## vastingray (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice bike are there signs of a rear fender being mounted?


----------



## BigPete (Aug 20, 2020)

vastingray
Thanks for asking! 
This bike appears to have never had fenders the upper mounting loop has no evidence of ever having a bolt through it as well as the lower tab at the crank. There is signs of wear from long ago around the mounting holes near the axle but not sure what made them its just some rusting at the rear of the those holes.
I was blown away after I realized that all the bikes I have been referencing belong to you ! 
Very Very nice !
BigPete


----------

